# Dark Blue Side Bars ....WHAT DA?



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Recently noticed the blank screen and side bars (including when picture is framed ratio) of our Sony KDF-46E2000 are dark blue instead of the normal black! With that said the picture is beautiful, sharp and colors are vibrant. Blacks are true black. Picture setting is default standard.

What could be causing such an anomaly?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Is there a menu setting in your set or set top box to change the color?


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> Is there a menu setting in your set or set top box to change the color?


We use DirecTV and yes it does offer Gray, Dark Gray and Black bars. Changing these options has no effect. I suspect thi is because I have the picture format set to original, meaning the picture is shown as broadcast. I suspect using that setting allows the Sony KDF-46E2000 background color to become the color of the unfilled screen which is dark blue instead of the normal black.

All things considered this problem is not overly annoying since the majority of programing is wide screen. I believe I'm more paranoid about this being "the beginning of the end" for our aged Sony.

Your help is certainly appreciated.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There must be a setting in the sony to affect this if it is not in the STB. Personally, I would find blue to be very annoying.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> There must be a setting in the sony to affect this if it is not in the STB. Personally, I would find blue to be very annoying.


I plan to contact Sony Tech Support tomorrow.


----------



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

louisp said:


> I plan to contact Sony Tech Support tomorrow.


Is your display calibrated? If not it could be the result of factory cold (heavy in blue) grayscale.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

buzzard767 said:


> Is your display calibrated? If not it could be the result of factory cold (heavy in blue) grayscale.


No. Is there a setting I can adjust?


----------



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

louisp said:


> No. Is there a setting I can adjust?


I have not worked on a display like yours and am unfamiliar with the controls. Looking at the manual I don't see anything in the user menu for grayscale adjustment so it is probably in the service menu. Someone else will have to provide the information.

Check under picture options, color temp., and if the setting is "cool" change it to one of the warm settings under the custom setting and see if that makes an improvement.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

buzzard767 said:


> I have not worked on a display like yours and am unfamiliar with the controls. Looking at the manual I don't see anything in the user menu for grayscale adjustment so it is probably in the service menu. Someone else will have to provide the information.
> 
> Check under picture options, color temp., and if the setting is "cool" change it to one of the warm settings under the custom setting and see if that makes an improvement.


The setting was already neutral so I switched PICTURE to CUSTOM and changed color temp to Warm 1 then Warm 2. Neither change made any difference.

I appreciate your help. Please let me know if you have additional thoughts.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Sony Tech Support told me a faulty optical block is the problem. We later discovered the multiple shades of blue also had streaks of pink. 

We qualified for the TV discount program and should have our new Sony delivered with two to three weeks. Such great customer support is one of the reasons we have owned only Sony televisions for the past 32+ years.


----------

